# My Florida Haul :)



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't actually go to Florida, my parents did, and they brought me back all this? 
Wanna know the best part? I haven't paid a penny!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










- 15 pan palette
- Eyeshadows pans - Vex, Soft Brown, Blackberry, Plumage (Embark and Freshwater I already had). My mum also bought Freshwater but I had crossed it off the list and she got confused! Luckily MAC Brighton said they'll exchange it
- Blush palette (blushes I already had... I tell you I'm NEVER EVER depotting a blush again... pain in the bum!)
- 187 brush
- 168 brush
- Givenchy Phenomenom'eyes (completely mispelt)
- Origins No Puffery cooling eye gel
- Cherry Carmex IN A TUUUUBE!!! We only have cherry carmex in a pot over here and I hate the pot, gets under my nails when I get some out! She got me 2 normal and 2 cherry. I couldn't believe it when she said they were just under a dollar each. We pay something like £2.50 a tube here!

I also asked for the 129 brush, and my mum gave the MA the list and he went off to get them, and he bloody gave her the 192 brush! What an idiot lol! Of course my mum thought no different, but like I said, MAC in Brighton said they'll exchange it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
My mum got a few bits... Sweet William cream blusher, Smoke & Diamonds e/s, and NARS Orgasm blusher. 

Recent other haulage includes:
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Shadowy Lady Quad
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Brush Cleanser
Amber Lights e/s
Freshwater e/s
Sunbasque blusher
Coastal Scents neutral palette
224 brush
Shore Leave e/s

umm... i can't remember! swear there was more!


----------



## nunu (Sep 24, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## peacelover18 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't mind me asking, what are the blushes in the palette?


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't mind me asking, what are the blushes in the palette?_

 
Umm I think..
Sunbasque, Mocha, Peackykeen
Bottom: Dame, Strada

yeah thats right i checked


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

Great stuff Caroline! That was sooooo cool of your parents too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I love Cherry Carmex!!! We actually have the Chapstick kind, you know in the little stick form. It's called a click stick lol and it clicks when you turn it up. I couldn't live without my Carmex either!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Great stuff Caroline! That was sooooo cool of your parents too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I love Cherry Carmex!!! We actually have the Chapstick kind, you know in the little stick form. It's called a click stick lol and it clicks when you turn it up. I couldn't live without my Carmex either!_

 
I know I'm so happy they got it all for me!! 
We have the click stick too but you don't see it many places, I bought one once and it was broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I went to click it up and it wouldn't work! Boo @ click stick carmex heheh


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

aww! your parents are too sweet! My fav is actually the strawberry carmex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the least 'medicinal' smelling/tasting!...they got you soooo much stuff! What part of florida did they go to?


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_aww! your parents are too sweet! My fav is actually the strawberry carmex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's the least 'medicinal' smelling/tasting!...they got you soooo much stuff! What part of florida did they go to?_

 
WHAAAAT theres strawberry carmex! what where when how! i want i want. i'm such a carmex geek lol! they just went to orlando! think i made them feel bad because they didn't take me with them so they made up for it with this haha. i sound like such a spoilt brat!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Enjoy your new stuff... you got some really great items.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_WHAAAAT theres strawberry carmex! what where when how! i want i want. i'm such a carmex geek lol! they just went to orlando! think i made them feel bad because they didn't take me with them so they made up for it with this haha. i sound like such a spoilt brat!!_

 
lol, I love it too, and yes next time you get some, you gotta get the strawberry! Oh no you don't sound spoiled...you sound like...uumm..me!..lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Haven't seen the Cherry Carmex either..I'll have to check next time I am in CVS....Great Great Free at that Haul!!


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

Givenchy Phenomenon'eyes is correct


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 3, 2008)

great stuff enjoy


----------



## Jot (Oct 3, 2008)

Great haul. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2008)

enjoy


----------

